# G.loomis E6X inshore



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I purchased a loomis EX6 recently. I have another cheaper rod that's the same exact size and the only noticeable difference is the loomis feels a tad lighter. I'm still not sure if it was worth the extra cost?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I like my e6x I got the split cork handle which is what I wanted but it is apparently the freshwater series but that and the salt water full cork handle are he same exact rod just blue and green coloring. 

I just had my 2nd cork split at the seams with the rod and am about to bring it back and see about swapping for the inshore series due to the cork continuing to break off. 

Although for $189 dollars and lifetime warranty I like them.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Before you buy stradics which I have had and also had to have the gears rebuilt after 2 years and I maintenance my reels, look into the daiwa bg. Just picked one up recently. Super smooth, good build and looks great. They have been getting great reviews. Also at 1/2 the price of the stradic.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Before you buy stradics which I have had and also had to have the gears rebuilt after 2 years and I maintenance my reels, look into the daiwa bg. Just picked one up recently. Super smooth, good build and looks great. They have been getting great reviews. Also at 1/2 the price of the stradic.


After reading this review, it's def worth taking a look...thanks.

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/bg16.html


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sometimes there is a corrosion resistance difference between the salt and fresh water model guides. not always.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Alan Hawk is an amazing technician. I had an email chain going with him a few years ago and he was very patient and helpful.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

devrep said:


> sometimes there is a corrosion resistance difference between the salt and fresh water model guides. not always.


I compared them and they are identical. Had the rods for over a year not a spec or rust.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet. I just picked up a 7ft 6in 8-14 lb E6X Inshore at Gander Mountain last week at 20% off. Haven't fished it yet.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Academy in Jax had a E6X 7' MF spinner priced at $12.99 on Thursday. I know because my buddy bought it. He mentioned to staff that he thought it was mispriced but they told him that whatever's on the sticker is the price. If anybody is in that area, keep an eye out.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Academy in Jax had a E6X 7' MF spinner priced at $12.99 on Thursday. I know because my buddy bought it. He mentioned to staff that he thought it was mispriced but they told him that whatever's on the sticker is the price. If anybody is in that area, keep an eye out.



Yup. Academy seems to do this occasionally. I bought my brother a rod for his birthday once that was normally priced at $180. The academy sticker said 49.99. I asked and they said the same thing about the sticker. Score!


----------

